# Many white pigeons found us!



## KathyR (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,
This is the day for pigeons in BC! A few months ago six white pigeons started roosting on out roof. Now, three months later, there are 16- all white with red eyes. They are lovely, but they are becoming a problem. We have tried to get pigeon fanciers to come and take them, but they are not interested. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do? None of these birds have bands on their legs.
Kathy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome!

You will need to control the flock size before it becomes so large that someone decides on lethal culling.

Do you know where the pigeons are nesting? Are the nests accessible? If so, you could swap the eggs for plastic ones and control their breeding that way. You could provide them with nesting boxes so that you can access the eggs easily. I have removed about 18 eggs from my own pigeons in about 2 months.

Are you feeding the pigeons? It is always a temptation to feed and increase the food as the flock expands, but this usually leads to further expansion of the flock. Perhaps if you reduced the food while there is natural food around they will start to forage, roost and nest over a wider area.

THis is a link to the British Pigeon Control Advisory Service (PICAS), which has some more information on humane control: http://www.picas.org/ 

And this is the link to the USA PICAS:
http://wingsoverus.org/ 

I hope that you are successful in controlling the size of the flock without harming the pigeons.

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi Kathy

Where abouts in BC are you? I'm in Ontario, and own a "dove release" company. I know of a couple of companies in BC -- maybe one of them can help you?

A quick note: "Dove" releases are actually done with white homing pigeons, NOT 'doves'. But, unfortunately, some people see "dove", and go to a local pet store and buy ringneck doves to release. I've personally had to go pick up ringnecks twice now, because someone has rescued them after such a 'release'.

Anyway, I suspect that this is the problem you are having -- they are in fact ringnecks, not homing pigeons. White homing pigeons do NOT have red eyes -- usually they are dark dark brown, almost black. White ringnecks, however, usually have red or yellow eyes.

Is there a wedding venue somewhere near you? A park where pictures are often taken, or a church? This could explain why they are showing up at your place afterwards.

There still is the chance that they are pigeons -- and that some nitwit has sold them to someone to release -- knowing that they wouldn't come back (yes, unfortunately, that happens as well). That would explain the 'no bands'. Ethical, professional "dove" handlers always band their birds, and only release them within an area that they know the birds will make it safely home. They don't 'sell' their birds -- they sell a "package" -- which includes the birds, the decorated crates, and a professional handler who arrives with the birds, stays with the birds, and coordinates the release from beginning to end.

Sorry to have posted such a lengthy post. Unethical, unprofessional handling of birds is a bit of a pet peeve of mine









Anyway, if I can be of any assistance, please feel free to email me. [email protected] (note the .ca, NOT .com)


----------

